# Do i need to take protection injection?



## belovedgirl (Jun 28, 2009)

I m wondering if I really need to take protection injections when I live or travel south africa? I hear normally people take those when departure cuz of some diseases there..
Thanks


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

belovedgirl said:


> I m wondering if I really need to take protection injections when I live or travel south africa? I hear normally people take those when departure cuz of some diseases there..
> Thanks


Non required....


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

check with the SA embassy whereever you are.
Yellow fever was mandatory when I left,it might still be.
(or you can spend a few hours waiting for a Doctor at OR Tambo Airport as I did when I forgot my vaccination card)


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Health Information for South Africa | CDC Travelers' Health


----------



## n6evs (Jan 21, 2010)

belovedgirl said:


> I m wondering if I really need to take protection injections when I live or travel south africa? I hear normally people take those when departure cuz of some diseases there..
> Thanks


I went to SA last year with a 3 month old baby and NO injections were needed. I specifically checked with our GP as we were travelling with such a young baby. All depends were you are going to be. We stayed in Cape Town and it is a major world city as far as healthcare is concerned. We too are thinking of emigrating later this year to SA and for the visa you will need a chest xray unless going on a tourist visa.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

n6evs said:


> I went to SA last year with a 3 month old baby and NO injections were needed. I specifically checked with our GP as we were travelling with such a young baby. All depends were you are going to be. We stayed in Cape Town and it is a major world city as far as healthcare is concerned. We too are thinking of emigrating later this year to SA and for the visa you will need a chest xray unless going on a tourist visa.


It depernds on where you are coming from.
were you coming from the UK?
or India/Africa?
what is the prevalence of yellow fever in the UK?


----------



## n6evs (Jan 21, 2010)

Daxk said:


> It depernds on where you are coming from.
> were you coming from the UK?
> or India/Africa?
> what is the prevalence of yellow fever in the UK?


Yes we were coming from the UK.


----------



## steveh (Apr 30, 2009)

n6evs said:


> I went to SA last year with a 3 month old baby and NO injections were needed. I specifically checked with our GP as we were travelling with such a young baby. All depends were you are going to be. We stayed in Cape Town and it is a major world city as far as healthcare is concerned. We too are thinking of emigrating later this year to SA and for the visa you will need a chest xray unless going on a tourist visa.


Get your chest x-rays and medical in SA as it's much cheaper! I'ts also quicker!
We rocked up to a medical centre in 1 1/2 hrs the whole family had full medicals and xrays!

We came in on tourist visa's and applied within SA. Depending which Visa your getting.


----------

